# Research reveals US expats’ thoughts on voting while abroad



## Collette_Desmarais

The organization who did the survey to determine why Americans don't vote, omitted the primary compelling reason for not voting: the Election Voting Process in the United States is rife with corruption. Yes, that's right folks: the table is tilted; the game is rigged. Why bother going to the trouble of registering one's vote when it won't affect the outcome in any way whatsoever? It just rubs me the wrong way to vote anymore; knowing that most assuredly, the miscreants behind the curtains will be laughing at us as though we are fools, to think our votes would count. Like they've gotten over on us - which they have. 

There were clear indications of the overt cheating in the 2000 Election, when Bush Jr. won an election in which he clearly was not the favorite. Then Bush Jr. again, in 2004; sealed the election - not by a landslide - but by applying bullying measures and lots of payola to see to it that he'd "win." (Can you imagine that? Not being able to win unless you bribe, cheat; and pay a staff that applies bullying measures? How embarrassing! Betcha he was hell in the sandbox.)

Then, 2008 came along and Bush Jr. couldn't run again, so Obama ran - and many of us really believed in his "Hope & Change" story. That's exactly what it was: a "story." But, my; he is a smooth orator (didn't they say the same thing about Hitler?). 

The next election was 2012, and the cheating entered the arena when the Republican nomination was whittled down between Mitt Romney and the fine and noble gentleman, Ron Paul. That was our last chance - if they hadn't cheated Ron Paul out of the Republican nomination, he definitely would have beat Obama - and not only America, but the entire world would have been fundamentally changed for the better. For, Ron Paul had a 30-year track record of doing what he says he'll do. He had an outstanding plan for economic recovery. His directive was to return the country to the rule of The Constitution - and the deliberately distorted mainstream media called that "crazy" - because he was such an ethical human, they couldn't get him on anything bad. He would have brought all troops home immediately - in fact, the entire Veterans of America organization backed him. Thousands of Veterans from all over America traveled to Washinton D.C. and marched through the city to arrive on the White House front lawn, in a cadence call shouting "President Paul!" He would abolish The Patriot Act because of it's unconstitutionality; phase out IRS and Income Tax; audit the Federal Reserve; eliminate five unecessary government agencies that don't do anything but suck up money. He believed in NO WAR - but solving conflicts with other nations via peaceful resolution. Needless to say, the Powers That Be couldn't have all that - how would they be able to keep putting our money in their pockets and keep up with all their misdoings if Ron Paul was at the helm? No; they couldn't have that. The election fraud in the 2012 run undoubtedly revealed the most blatant cheating yet - and they still got away with it. Like Ron Paul has said, "Our Founding Fathers would be ashamed of us, for what we're putting up with!" When Ron Paul was so clearly cheated, it was repleat with lost hope and shattered dreams for a good future for all Americans. Why bother vote and let them make fools of us again? Why keep on pretending we have a fair election process when we don't? Obama promised as part of his campaign in 2012, that the very first thing he'd do would be to bring the troops home; just like Ron Paul was going to do. You know what happened? The day after Obama "won" the election, he issued an order for even more troops to be sent overseas; and they are still there today - at least, the ones who have not died. I've got news for you all - it's not about "not knowing how to vote", or any of the other made-up reasons why we don't care to vote anymore - we don't vote anymore because our votes are irrelevant. They'll just put in whoever will "go along to get along" and will play games with the capitol hill gang - and we ain't in the club.


----------

